

The itch list - smritim
http://www.theitchlist.com

======
smritim
One day. That’s when we plan to do all the things we absolutely MUST do on
this planet. Climb Mount Everest. Learn to salsa. Hug Ryan Gosling. Judging
from the number of things we’ve left for this day, chances are we won’t get to
do most of them (there are no salsa instructors on Mount Everest or
nearabouts).

So it’s best to start now! You don’t have to do everything you’re itching to
do today but keep yourself focussed by putting a scratch-by date to it. Next
week. Christmas. Before Justin Bieber hits puberty... Make a plan and invite
your buddies to help, or buddy up with like-itched strangers and start
scratching. You will keep finding stuff to add to your itch list but this way,
you’ll also build a Scratchbook worth bragging about!

